# Incoming 19yo INFP guy (watch out!)



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

As uninteresting as this thread might be (apologies in advance) I do want to say hi and attempt to begin the process of joining part of the community here. 

As most of my life is related to emotions or thoughts on whatever us INFP's generally think about, creating an interesting and engaging topic to discuss here is not going to happen 
basic info:
- Live in Australia
- Study IT at Swinburne ( not liking it at all :/ )
- most of my time is spent watching tv shows 
- Love to get to know people and grow deep connections as personality type requires. (not too many people tho  )
- I would describe myself as boring and uninteresting, wondering if becoming fun is a learnt skill rather than something outgoing people are born with.

sooo errr hi there.. I think I've wasted enough of your time heh. 


btw If anyone wants to know the mind and confusing existence of an INFP guy feel free to say hi =]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings lochy and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum lochy. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

I don't think INFPs are boring, and welcome home! 
There are many other INFPs here, so you will feel very much at home here.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Hahh I feel that I was probably just talking about me personally 
Thanks heaps =] 

I guess a home would be nice, as they say "home is where the heart is" this could be it then hhe


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

lol read what I said below. haha it post twice :laughing:


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha don't worry, reading a short 167 word intro isn't a waste of time (but counting how many words is...) If you feel you are boring, or not as interesting as outgoing people, just develop you Ne a little more! But I doubt you're actually that boring anyway  In my opinion, no INFP is boring- especially when they are interested in developing deep connections :wink: 
Anyway, nice to see an new INFP on here! Welcome to the site :kitteh: btw, I love how you Australians say 'heaps' ^.^ 

Oh, and, uh... hi. *cue things about the mind and confusing existence of an INFP guy*


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for fixing it 

heh seriously ? heaps is a thing you noticed ? did not even think about it, hah where are you from ? 

well im boring because not everyone wants to form those deep connections, almost everyone i know seeks the surface stuff. "girls just want to have fun"  
what they dont mention is they aren't seeking to hear about the inner mind of a guy :/

hah hi yourself, I really should have thought of what I'd say if someone actually commented, I really didn't think it was gonna happen..

love that you counted, I was actually looking at other people's intro's and mine is really short comparatively. I dont really like being so open and public generally 

Thanks for taking the time to write something =]

btw, my counter thing said 168, fyi =]


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

If you don't like IT, switch courses or drop out. Don't stick with it if you really hate it.

Hello, by the way. :kitteh:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Dolorous Haze said:


> If you don't like IT, switch courses or drop out. Don't stick with it if you really hate it.
> 
> Hello, by the way. :kitteh:


hey to you too 

well as some might think that's a great idea i dont think its quite that simple. 
A: have no idea what else i'd do.
B: plan to finish it as i need some sort of money sustaining career for supporting future self and family
C: cant just drop out now.. i gotta finish it then figure what to do next

still wondering about it all.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Ohai new fran~!

Come on down to the lounge of the INFP floor and have a chat. @narwhalcupcake just baked us all up some banana chocolate chip cookies, @unINFalliPle brought some pie, and don't mind @Fear Itself and her scary clowns, she won't hurt you. 

Come sit next to me and watch some Lost Girl. I'll show you the future Madame Melancholy. :laughing:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

is it easy to find? any comfy couches ? 
where exactly do you 'hang' ?

struggled to understand what you said tbh. 
sit next to you ey ? 
Where's all my INFP friends hiding ? 

yerr... no idea what your talking about


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Stop sticking your tongue out at me. That's rude, young man. :laughing:

We have the comfiest couches in the entire Personality Cafe apartment building. We also have monkey bars. No other floor can boast this.

Take the elevator down. You have to press I, N, F, P, and then the little Hello Kitty button at the bottom to get to our floor. Don't mind the chattering, businessy businessmen doing their business in the lobby. They're not our kind. When you get to our floor, take the first right when you see the Zen garden, walk down that hall till you get to the art gallery, then the apartments are just to your left. You can't miss the lounge. My door is the one with two M's on it if you wanna stop by. Enjoy your stay. roud:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

I'm gonna need GPS coords for the whole building 
Is it possible its not findable because its a magical place that doesn't actually exist ?
How do I find such a thing.. :S

and sorry.. its a habit.. 
I'm not sure all those things would describe me exactly. hmm.. 
I guess im more focused on the inner me connecting with the inner (someone else)

Not sure I could be described so easily I guess.. hah

So long as it's quiet I think I'll enjoy it


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Stop sticking your tongue out at me. That's rude, young man. :laughing:
> 
> We have the comfiest couches in the entire Personality Cafe apartment building. We also have monkey bars. No other floor can boast this.
> 
> Take the elevator down. You have to press I, N, F, P, and then the little Hello Kitty button at the bottom to get to our floor. Don't mind the chattering, businessy businessmen doing their business in the lobby. They're not our kind. When you get to our floor, take the first right when you see the Zen garden, walk down that hall till you get to the art gallery, then the apartments are just to your left. You can't miss the lounge. My door is the one with two M's on it if you wanna stop by. Enjoy your stay. roud:


Now I'm wondering what the floors of other types look like. That could be a topic of a thread.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> Now I'm wondering what the floors of other types look like. That could be a topic of a thread.


DO IIIT!!
I'd be surprised if it hadn't been done already, link me to the thread once you've created it


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

lochy said:


> DO IIIT!!
> I'd be surprised if it hadn't been done already, link me to the thread once you've created it


I will, once I use something other than my phone. I need to be descriptive to lure them in. In either an hour or 10 since its late here you'll get the link.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

it's late here too. -_-

I would create it but im not too sure where it would go, i feel you might do a better job. 
sounds like a really cool idea that everybody can pitch in on tho.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I would sign up to be the manager of this apartment building if I had any business savvy whatsoever.

I think I'll be a "spiritual adviser" instead.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I would sign up to be the manager of this apartment building if I had any business savvy whatsoever.
> 
> I think I'll be a "spiritual adviser" instead.


I think we'd be the spiritual advisory floor tbh guys.. seriously we're INFP's


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I would sign up to be the manager of this apartment building if I had any business savvy whatsoever.
> 
> I think I'll be a "spiritual adviser" instead.


Or maybe you could do it instead.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> Or maybe you could do it instead.


Agreed, make it happen someone!


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I would sign up to be the manager of this apartment building if I had any business savvy whatsoever.
> 
> I think I'll be a "spiritual adviser" instead.


Nevermind, Ive got a draft in my ming, but I wont object if you start it.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

No no, go ahead. I'd like to see if it's better than just the talking up we've given this idea


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Its late so maybe in several hours


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Praying Mantis said:


> Its late so maybe in several hours


I'll sleep too then 

link me.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems like a job for more than one pair of hands. You'd definitely need input and representation from all the different types on the board. But I'll give you some grounding thoughts for your creativity:

- 16 floor apartment building, each floor represented by an MBTI type.
- Each floor has management staff, led by one general manager.
- Certain positions would need to be filled. Think of the staff you need to run an apartment building.
- Think of how the floors would be ordered, taking into consideration the varying degrees of difference between types. Would you separate the bottom eight and top eight floors by introverts and extroverts, or have two separate buildings?
- Think of the features each floor might have. The INFP floor for instance would most certainly need a library and an art gallery. What would you put on other floors?
- Would some floors need differing accomodations based upon the differing populations of the various types? For instance, how many apartments would you need for male INFP's as compared to male ESTJ's?
- Would the building have bars/gyms located anywhere?
- Noise rules for various floors

And so on and so forth.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Seems like a job for more than one pair of hands. You'd definitely need input and representation from all the different types on the board. But I'll give you some grounding thoughts for your creativity:
> 
> - 16 floor apartment building, each floor represented by an MBTI type.
> - Each floor has management staff, led by one general manager.
> ...


I think that just about covers it, my work here is done


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

_Your_ work? :dry:

LOL. I should get paid for spawning ideas with my creative sperm.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Hahah yep, this is my thread is it not? 
Jks btw, really interested to see it all come together. I reckon we should put the idea out at its current stage. It is a multi type project after all. Just watch everyone handle it differently


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I'll also round up some security to patrol the place. Make sure nobody be startin' up no fires, lawd jeezus. 'Cause like, ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone actually pursuing this... eh, idea? I think we've got the meat (thanks to @Monsieur Melancholy... you must be good at this stuff- huh bud?) So, uh, who's is starting this thread?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

That's me, always supplying the meat.

:laughing:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> That's me, always supplying the meat.
> 
> :laughing:


Oh goodness dude don't go there 

Was wondering where it would be posted seeing its a myers briggs thing not a INFP thing. There a general myers briggs area? 

Thanks for all the comments guys, you seem like interesting people =]


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

I keep thinking that we need bellhops and concierges for some reason, and then I remember that it's an apartment building, not a hotel.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I keep thinking that we need bellhops and concierges for some reason, and then I remember that it's an apartment building, not a hotel.


Try and keep it as low key as possible  
reduces overhead costs


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Anyone actually pursuing this... eh, idea? I think we've got the meat (thanks to @_Monsieur Melancholy_... you must be good at this stuff- huh bud?) So, uh, who's is starting this thread?


I know I can't. Sorry but Im really busy and won't be here until 5-6 hours later. Also, people keep on hugging the computer.


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Seems like a job for more than one pair of hands. You'd definitely need input and representation from all the different types on the board. But I'll give you some grounding thoughts for your creativity:
> 
> - 16 floor apartment building, each floor represented by an MBTI type.
> - Each floor has management staff, led by one general manager.
> ...


You seem to have the idea well in hand. Why don't you do it? You are an INFP with your creative mind and all that. And whenever I propose me making something creative, slap me. I'm an ISTJ for God's sake!!! (Wow, I'm really playing the stereotypes here, but seriously you've got the matter in hand, do it.)


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

I'm too lazy soo don't look at me 
we'll probably all forget about it eventually anyways, if anyone can be bothered feel free.


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

lochy said:


> Oh goodness dude don't go there
> 
> Was wondering where it would be posted seeing its a myers briggs thing not a INFP thing. There a general myers briggs area?
> 
> Thanks for all the comments guys, you seem like interesting people =]


 Yeah, it's right here: Myers Briggs Forum You can get to it by looking under the "Personality Type Forums" section  (it's the first one under the title) 
Oh... and, uh... thanks for the complement  lol XD Your welcome :wink:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Yeah, it's right here: Myers Briggs Forum You can get to it by looking under the "Personality Type Forums" section  (first one under the title)


Thanks heaps =]
Though I think we decided Monsieur Melancholy would be handling this, 
he seems to know whats going on 


> Oh... and, uh... thanks for the complement  lol XD Your welcome :wink:


hhe no worries. If only I knew such friendly people in my actual life here. Thanks for lending me some of your time =]


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> I like talking! I'm not much of a physical person, I would rather spend a whole day talking with someone then partying. I guess it's all just preference, and you should try to find people with the same preference! So, yes, you should try to find some different people with a closer preference range


Well I found you didn't I ? 
Any everyone else here. It seems people like us go seeking places like this so that's how we all end up here. 
Talking to people and connecting to them seems like such a better use of time. partying or whatever just seems so boring and pointless.
what ever floats their boat I suppose.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

We rolled out the red Fruit Roll-up carpet for ya.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> We rolled out the red Fruit Roll-up carpet for ya.


hah why thankyou  
would probably rather eat it than walk on it, if thats ok with you =]


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

lochy said:


> Well I found you didn't I ?
> Any everyone else here. It seems people like us go seeking places like this so that's how we all end up here.
> Talking to people and connecting to them seems like such a better use of time. partying or whatever just seems so boring and pointless.
> what ever floats their boat I suppose.


Yeah, we see a lot of extraverts, but us introverts stay here and do these things! Ahaha then we never meet any of them in real life  There should be an introvert club, then more people would understand each other!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

lochy said:


> hah why thankyou
> would probably rather eat it than walk on it, if thats ok with you =]


What an ingrate. Roll out a nice red carpet for him, and all he wants to do is eat it.

:laughing:


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> Yeah, we see a lot of extraverts, but us introverts stay here and do these things! Ahaha then we never meet any of them in real life  There should be an introvert club, then more people would understand each other!


I'm pretty sure this is the introvert club.. We hide online.. 
it has pro's and con's..
Just cause i get really socially awkward and struggle to talk to people doesn't mean I would want to talk to anyone here in real life, i think that'd be really cool =]
could organise a google hangout type thing 

anyways. i think we still need that social interaction, it's just harder to find it i guess


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> What an ingrate. Roll out a nice red carpet for him, and all he wants to do is eat it.
> 
> :laughing:



HAHHAH 
I guess that's just the kind of guy I am 
There are some things you just can't change about my personality. Red carpet eating is just one of those things


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

True true.. the internet is like introvert heaven!


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> True true.. the internet is like introvert heaven!


they both start with 'I' thats gotta be how it works 
yay introverts


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

You hear that, ladies? One of his favourite hobbies is red carpet eating.

:laughing:

I'm sorry, I had to.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> You hear that, ladies? One of his favourite hobbies is red carpet eating.
> 
> :laughing:
> 
> I'm sorry, I had to.


oh my goodness... i did not even think of that... grrr!
we did mention that it'd end up this way quite often. 

please girls, cover your eyes or something.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Likes his ladies every day of the month.


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Likes his ladies every day of the month.


you just cant help it can you ? 
I think thats enough of this thread for you heh

please keep it g rated


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Speaking of thread, keep talking with @_narwhalcupcake_. She'll learn ya how to knit.

I'm off to the Sex & Relationships forum. The stuff they have down on that floor will blow your mind, and other parts your anatomy.

SEE YA SOON BOYO~!

-Runs off in comical, cartoony manner-


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> Speaking of thread, keep talking with @_narwhalcupcake_. She'll learn ya how to knit.
> 
> I'm off to the Sex & Relationships forum. The stuff they have down on that floor will blow your mind, and other parts your anatomy.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, seriously dude? 
I would imagine that place making me rather uncomfortable, I saw it but dare not enter 

She's a friend.. besides its not like i dont already know 
i think focusing on relationships in that manner is only going to end badly. id prefer to stay here and get better friendships, as thats what im lacking and care most about =]


----------



## narwhalcupcake (Jan 26, 2013)

*eyes are covered* Oh my gosh @Monsieur Melancholy when you are said you were into the one liners... I mean they just keep coming  Haha I guess you have more than I though lol XD


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

narwhalcupcake said:


> *eyes are covered* Oh my gosh @Monsieur Melancholy when you are said you were into the one liners... I mean they just keep coming  Haha I guess you have more than I though lol XD


Im glad they were covered. Someone.. Not mentioning names... Said some inappropriate things not suitable for such girls to read.
Sorry about that 

Well i suppose thats how he gets out his creativity.


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't need any particular insight into the mind of an INFP male - bit of an expert on that! But "hey" all the same.

I tried to be "fun". That common definition of "fun" - one who likes to engage and be active with people; is the energised, out-going, exuberant life-and-soul-of-the-party! It took a lot of alcohol, and it usually made me hyperactive, intense, and prone to irreverent displays of displaced angst and sorrow by means of crazy behaviour others found amusing. No one ever saw behind the facade, or cared to. Woulda been a bit of a buzzkill, I'm sure.

As scarce as INFPs are in the real world, on a forum with the caption "A Place To Discover Yourself" we're coming outta the wood-work!


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

Moss Icon said:


> Don't need any particular insight into the mind of an INFP male - bit of an expert on that! But "hey" all the same.
> 
> I tried to be "fun". That common definition of "fun" - one who likes to engage and be active with people; is the energised, out-going, exuberant life-and-soul-of-the-party! It took a lot of alcohol, and it usually made me hyperactive, intense, and prone to irreverent displays of displaced angst and sorrow by means of crazy behaviour others found amusing. No one ever saw behind the facade, or cared to. Woulda been a bit of a buzzkill, I'm sure.
> 
> As scarce as INFPs are in the real world, on a forum with the caption "A Place To Discover Yourself" we're coming outta the wood-work!


Hah I'm sure I don't need to tell you  hey to you too. 
I guess it was just my way of communicating to people that I find my existence and the way my mind works somewhat/mostly confusing. 
I hate alchohol, that's just a personal thing of mine. So I'm never going to end up as center of attention  (well thats the plan anyways)
You have people to see the real you now ? Did someone find out the horrible truth of the real you  (kidding..  hhee)
What do you believe fun is now? and how do you find it? does fun interest you ? like.. is fun something you actively seek ?

Hah theres tons of us! Imagine what a group of us put together could do  i dont really know either... 

thanks for stopping by man =]


----------



## Moss Icon (Mar 29, 2011)

lochy said:


> Hah I'm sure I don't need to tell you  hey to you too.
> I guess it was just my way of communicating to people that I find my existence and the way my mind works somewhat/mostly confusing.


It's cool. I think we're all like that. If an INFP didn't find themselves somewhat confusing, I'd suggest they retest. 



lochy said:


> I hate alchohol, that's just a personal thing of mine. So I'm never going to end up as center of attention  (well thats the plan anyways)


INFPs find other ways. I've heard a lot become musicians and actors - a kinda role in which the INFP can become the focus but also be protected. Artistic expression seems to be the go-to way for INFPs to get noticed. 

Truth be told, I don't like alcohol. I used to use it primarily to a) give me an excuse to let of steam/vent/angst, b) make myself entertaining so others would enjoy my usually sullen and serious company, and c) to self-medicate and/or self-abuse. I'm much healthier in my use of it now and barely have a drink once a month.



lochy said:


> You have people to see the real you now ? Did someone find out the horrible truth of the real you  (kidding..  hhee)


I wonder... Seriously, I wonder this all the time. I have very close friends whom I feel truly "get me", and then I start doubting that and wondering if they really do. Then I wonder if it's just cos my perceptions of being "understood" are so absurdly specific that I'm shooting myself in the foot. And then I think how narcissistic this all is, all this "understand me" stuff...! 

But yeah, I'd say some people managed to see the real me, and that was one of the most self-actualised, important times in my life. Then things changed, as things tend to do, and I went back to wondering. It's not that those people know me any less, just that they're lives and mine no longer run along the same path.



lochy said:


> What do you believe fun is now? and how do you find it? does fun interest you ? like.. is fun something you actively seek ?


I like fun as much as the next guy, I guess. But you know fun is different for everyone, ain't it? I have something else I desire more than "fun", I'm just not sure what the word for it is. I just wanna find where I belong (physically, mentally, and emotionally) as cryptic and juvenile as that sounds. 



lochy said:


> Hah theres tons of us! Imagine what a group of us put together could do  i dont really know either...


Yeah, me neither. 



lochy said:


> thanks for stopping by man =]


Anytime. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## lochy (May 10, 2013)

> It's cool. I think we're all like that. If an INFP didn't find themselves somewhat confusing, I'd suggest they retest.


hhaha, laughed at that  I suppose it is within our nature to just be confusing in general. Something we also have to figure out 



> INFPs find other ways. I've heard a lot become musicians and actors - a kinda role in which the INFP can become the focus but also be protected. Artistic expression seems to be the go-to way for INFPs to get noticed.
> 
> Truth be told, I don't like alcohol. I used to use it primarily to a) give me an excuse to let of steam/vent/angst, b) make myself entertaining so others would enjoy my usually sullen and serious company, and c) to self-medicate and/or self-abuse. I'm much healthier in my use of it now and barely have a drink once a month.


Im still wondering about the whole creativity thing, like.. it makes me think twice about being an INFP all together. But I learned recently that creativity doesn't just mean creating a pretty picture or song. Thats more being artistic. Being creative I guess is just having the desire to create, which I possibly might have.. I just have no skill in it  Kinda depressing to not be good at anything that you're meant to want to do for your enjoyment etc.. :/

Look, I hate it personally.. But I understand the rare occasion that a human actually gets moderation right. Then it just becomes another drink like milk or coke. I've just seen what it does to people (friends/family etc..) and I just can't stand it. It's stupid and I don't need it, I see no logical reason to drink if I much prefer a glass of milk and a cookie or something.. why can't I just have that and not be drunk ? geez society  
But then there was the whole, trying to fit in thing for you I suppose, which believe me I totally understand. I guess I handle it a different way.. By hiding in corners and hating everyone who is standing around me... hah maby its not the best way but I'm only human.. hha 



> I wonder... Seriously, I wonder this all the time. I have very close friends whom I feel truly "get me", and then I start doubting that and wondering if they really do. Then I wonder if it's just cos my perceptions of being "understood" are so absurdly specific that I'm shooting myself in the foot. And then I think how narcissistic this all is, all this "understand me" stuff...!


I think I'm in the same boat atm  my thoughts on it right now is that sometimes you can just tell when you find someone that gets you in exactly the way we are looking for, you can feel the difference. But that also doesn't mean we should be pushing everyone else away I guess. Cause there not going to be many people at all with how specific we feel about it. Like theres just this one or two girls maby that I know, that understand pretty much how I work. I've just got a lot of growing to do to not be so... me? I dunno, I just dont handle people that well these days.. 



> I like fun as much as the next guy, I guess. But you know fun is different for everyone, ain't it? I have something else I desire more than "fun", I'm just not sure what the word for it is. I just wanna find where I belong (physically, mentally, and emotionally) as cryptic and juvenile as that sounds.


The actual reason I asked that was because I'm in the process of questioning fun I guess (probably part of the depressive stage I'm in atm.. :/) anyways I just think attaining fun feels pointless. Like you become happy, or you feel fun, then what? It just seems to have no point, no reason... So that's a bit about what I've been thinking about 
I guess us INFP's just need to have purpose =]
But at the same time I totally enjoy just talking to people about stuff like this =] doing more of that in my actual life with people would be cool i.e if i met anyone from here in real life or something, or found someone similar to everyone here with similar interests etc..



> Anytime. Welcome to the forum!


heh thanks =] gee 10 page intro. never thought i'd get such a response, I truly didn't.


----------

